# 6NR required for Apps?



## ShiftyMac (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Gents,

I have just purchase a late 2012 build F30 330d MSport and I cannot see Apps in the menus to allow me to connect to my iphone?

I have professional Nav and USB in Armrest, Can i get dealer or some type of retrofit installed to activate this?

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW Apps requires adding 6NR to VO, obtaining a 9C FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN, Importing and Activating the FSC Code in Head Unit, and Coding. 

With CiC, you will get all of BMW Apps except you will still not have Video and iPod out GUI functions as there is no FBAS Video Connection from the 6NF Base Plate if present nor the Center Armrest USB Port to back of CIC.


----------



## ShiftyMac (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks mate .... How do I get l this done and how much in uk ?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ShiftyMac said:


> Thanks mate .... How do I get l this done and how much in uk ?


Do you have CIC or NBT?


----------



## ShiftyMac (Dec 5, 2014)

I have NBT mate build date December 2012


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ShiftyMac said:


> Thanks mate .... How do I get l this done and how much in uk ?


For FSC Code, try Chang. Once you have it, you do the rest yourself with E-Sys.

PM sent.


----------



## rantolin (Apr 20, 2014)

Shawn 
I'm also interested in a FSC code for f30 2014 with bussines navigation 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rantolin said:


> Shawn
> I'm also interested in a FSC code for f30 2014 with bussines navigation
> Thanks


I am not sure if 6NR is valid with 606 Business Navigation, but assuming it is, PM sent.


----------



## Marenco35 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello Shawn
I'm also interested in a FSC code for f31 2014 with business navigation 
Many Thanks

Luca


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marenco35 said:


> Hello Shawn
> I'm also interested in a FSC code for f31 2014 with business navigation
> Many Thanks
> 
> Luca


PM sent.


----------



## cwario (Mar 7, 2013)

I want the 6NR FSC info too! thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cwario said:


> I want the 6NR FSC info too! thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ShiftyMac (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Now I know who I can get the FSC code from but can you tell me what else I need to do?

Do I need to buy E-Sys cable and software?

Then is there instructions of what I need to do

Sorry for the questions but new to this

Any assistance appreciated mate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you need an ENET Cable, E-Sys and PSdData.

Then add 6NR to FA, Import and Activate FSC Code in Head Unit, and then VO Code Head Unit / Combox.

There is no single Guide on how to add 6NR, but there is a guide for How to Modify FA to add Option Code, and there is a Guide on How to VO Code an ECU. and for Import and Activation of FSC Code, follow my instructions here, except use AppID 156 instead of 111:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7378290&postcount=2

PM sent.


----------



## beanbag (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting this request has come up with those using the business navigation. Did the mobile apps coding (6NR), work?

Also, does this require a combox? Not sure what the code is but basically enhanced Bluetooth.

I don't have the aforementioned item so unless it works without this, I don't think this update will work for me.

Cheers


----------



## ichijoe (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn

I want add 6NR to VO. Could you send me PM for the info or Point Of Contact about *9C FSC code*?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you need an ENET Cable, E-Sys and PSdData.
> 
> Then add 6NR to FA, Import and Activate FSC Code in Head Unit, and then VO Code Head Unit / Combox.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

One question:

What options need a 9C FSC code when adding them to the FA?
Why there are situations where we just add and remove options, and no code is needed?
Or theses codes are always needed?

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ichijoe said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I want add 6NR to VO. Could you send me PM for the info or Point Of Contact about *9C FSC code*?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fasf2000 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> One question:
> 
> ...


A 9C FSC Code? Only 6NR BMW Apps needs a 9C FSC Code.

Other options though need different FSC Enabling Codes, like for Navigation, Voice Control, Text-To-Speech, Sat Radio, Night Vision, Speed Limit Info, Front Collision Warning, Pedestrian Detection, etc.


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

I add the 9C inadvertently. Of course 9C refers to option 6NR.
there is a list of which options do need a FSC code?

For example to add 6AK (Connected Drive) do i need a FSC Code?

thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> A 9C FSC Code? Only 6NR BMW Apps needs a 9C FSC Code.
> 
> Other options though need different FSC Enabling Codes, like for Navigation, Voice Control, Text-To-Speech, Sat Radio, Night Vision, Speed Limit Info, Front Collision Warning, Pedestrian Detection, etc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fasf2000 said:


> I add the 9C inadvertently. Of course 9C refers to option 6NR.
> there is a list of which options do need a FSC code?
> 
> For example to add 6AK (Connected Drive) do i need a FSC Code?
> ...


No list that I know of.

6AK does not require an FSC Code, but it might just as well, as it is a VIN based subscription service, so without an authorized VIN and provisioning of Head Unit, you will get nothing.


----------



## gogoevo (May 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

May I get the nessesary FSC code for the 6NR option on a F80.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gogoevo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I get the nessesary FSC code for the 6NR option on a F80.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## gogoevo (May 12, 2015)

Holy cow you're fast! Many thanks


----------



## anpe (Apr 21, 2015)

I would like to ask about the FSC code for the 6NR option on a F10 with CIC. Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anpe said:


> I would like to ask about the FSC code for the 6NR option on a F10 with CIC. Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you pm me the contact that sell fsc code for 6NR? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you pm me the contact that sell fsc code for 6NR? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## magonero83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm interested in fsc code for 6NR. Can you pm me the contact? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magonero83 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm interested in fsc code for 6NR. Can you pm me the contact?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## has128 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm interested in FSC code for 6NR. I might give it a try. 

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

has128 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm interested in FSC code for 6NR. I might give it a try.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

if somebody from European or German needs 9C FSC, I can offer it too:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1020747101270918.1073741889.297774943568141&type=3

Thorsten


----------



## 3razor (Oct 20, 2015)

So my F31 has Navi Pro and I can't seem to get Spotify working properly not having those Apps ***8230; Is there any possibility to active it via my OBD-port with this software pack?
I'm from Belgium and so is my car. Would appreciate if there's a way to get this working! Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

3razor said:


> So my F31 has Navi Pro and I can't seem to get Spotify working properly not having those Apps &#8230;. Is there any possibility to active it via my OBD-port with this software pack?
> I'm from Belgium and so is my car. Would appreciate if there's a way to get this working! Thanks


You wou dneed a 9C 6NR BMW Apps FSC Code.

PM sent.


----------



## 3razor (Oct 20, 2015)

Now that was fast  Thanks!


----------



## Tom1s (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi
I have f31 2012 with NBT and
6NF EXT.CON.OF THE MUSIC PLAY.I.MOBILPH 
6NL CONNECT. BLUETOOTH A.USB DEVICES IN 
612 BMW ASSIST 
614 INTERNET PREPARATION 
615 EXTENDED BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 
616 BMW ONLINE 

I need code for 6NR as well i assume...Thanks


----------



## Jazlee (Nov 8, 2015)

I also would like 6nr for cic f02. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jazlee said:


> I also would like 6nr for cic f02. Thank you


PM sent..


----------



## skipper123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Shawn,
I m also interested in a FSC code for f30 2013 with bussines navigation 
Thanks
I am not sure if 6NR is valid with 606 Business Navigation, but assuming it is


----------

